# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Dangerous driver

## Nwicker60

Speeding accused was trying to avoid roadside puddles

A COURT heard that a young man who drove dangerously, late at night on a wet north road, explained to police he was "trying to dodge the puddles".

Sheriff Andrew Berry saw film footage recorded by the police as they followed speeding Adrian McColl as he weaved about the A882 taking bends on the wrong side of the road.

The 21-year-old was eventually stopped in Wick and explained the unusual reason for his erratic driving.  Fiscal Fraser Matheson commented: "It might have been easier to avoid the puddles had he driven somewhat slower".

McColl, of 60 Macrae Street, Wick, admitted dangerous driving on January 15 and was banned for a year.  He was also fined £325.

Solicitor Sheena Mair told the court, at Wick, that McColl had been in Thurso when he received a phone call that his mother in Wick had had a fall.

She went on: "He wanted to get to Wick to make sure she was okay.  He apologises for his driving and has learned a lesson from this."

Sheriff Berry, who was advised that McColl would have to make alternative arrangements to get to his employment as a fisherman at John O' Groats, ordered that he would require to sit and pass the extended drivers' test at the end of his disqualification.

----------

